# Places to Ride in Virginia (eastern)



## kevinglefebvre (Oct 1, 2012)

Moving to Virginia (James City County) and was wondering if anyone knows of
any good places to ride within an hour or so. Hatfield McCoy is about 5 hours from that location, Busco Beach 3 1/2 (love Busco). Looking for something a bit closer.
Thanks.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

When i was stationed in dc we would go to the george washington national forest


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

We got a rather large group based out of the Richmond area called Va ATV on meetup.com. I haven't been extremely active in the past few months cause I managed to flip the brute on a mountain side crushing lots of bones. We would love to have more riders though. Hopefully I will ride again sometime early spring. 

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevinglefebvre (Oct 1, 2012)

*Thanks*

I will keep that in mind. Never heard of meetup.com, how do I find your group?

I will be in the Williamsburg area so not far from Richmond.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

About 60 members prob about 25 constantly active. There is a small join fee that goes to the dude that runs it. He will let you ride with the group a few times though so you can decide if you want to join. I did 3 rides before I joined. I really like riding with these folks and you can always have someone to ride with!
We got people from all over in the group and Williamsburg is pretty close 

http://www.meetup.com/va-atv-enthusiast/

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Hey man, if you have an iPhone or android, download atvescape. It's free, and it will show you all the atv parks around ya, with info on each one.


----------



## monkeybonezz (Jan 27, 2011)

The two closest in Va are slades park about 30 min away from Williamsburg. and busco beach about 3.5 hrs away. Then there is always G.W. park littered with bolders and of course Hatfield McCoy! Tons of "known" trails in the Richmond area though.

Sent from my GS3


----------



## kevinglefebvre (Oct 1, 2012)

Finlay got moved and settled in VA. 
Gonna check out slades atv park but if anyone knows of anyplace near James City County that is a good place to ride please let me know. 
Signed up for that meetup.com atv group, so might see me out on the trails soon.


----------

